# Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns? (Official Hughes injury thread)



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *Will the Cavaliers pay attention now?
> Will they realize they are not an elite team? That they have wasted a chance to move to the head of the line in the Eastern Conference? That instead of getting better, the season is turning worse?
> That's the message from the Cavs 87-71 loss to the Detroit Pistons on Thursday night at Quicken Loans Arena.
> Here come the Pistons, who won a memorable seven-game series in the second round of the playoffs from the Cavs. You'd think the Cavs would be ready for this game, a chance to continue the rivalry that began last spring.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16297568.htm


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*In The Locker Room*

*Click Me!*



> Ira Newble left the Cavaliers for personal reasons Thursday, the team offered no more details....


I wish Ira Newble the best. May he handle whatever problems are ailing him.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

Sadly watching PTI and Around the Horn all of them said not to panic because it was to early in the season, the Heat were 10-10 last year and won the title this and that... But ya know what, it only takes a small sample (25 games) to realize its not one mistake here and there, if we did this we had the game. We are getting pounded, we are out of contention of a win by the 3-4 minute mark of the 4th quarter. 

This is sad, I hope this doesnt turn into a Cleveland Browns sort thing. Just total turmoil never being able to turn it around mainly because of bad free agency/drafts/coaches (hughes,marshall,sasha,welch,shannon brown,Ira Newble,Silas,now Brown?) and injuries (hughes). The list goes on!

BTW, does anyone watch Cold Pizza? Skip Ballis just rips Lebron again and again. For the past two days, his one excuse is that all Lebron does is drive and dunk on people. Well jesus if I was 6'8 245lbs and 40inch vertical I would do it too. His the only sports reporter that I think really doesnt understand Basketball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

Skip Bayless is a moron: Lebron is the last of the problems for the Cavaliers. He's the idiot who two years ago was all over James for not "leading" the Cavs to playoffs with Mcinnis and Silas and then he conspicously shutup till game 7 of the Pistons series to rip lebron again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

Lebron has bursitis in his elbow, and if you notice he is now wearing a knee brace to treat tendinitis in his knee that is flaring up. 



> James set the pace in the first quarter despite a sleeve for bursitis in his right elbow and a band below his left knee


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/116677994576200.xml&coll=2

Larry Hughes better not miss a game for that weak ankle issue he had in the Pistons game when guys like LBJ suck it up and play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*



> *CLEVELAND - *The Cavaliers are suffering through their longest losing skid of the season, having dropped three straight.
> Why? Numerous shortcomings on offense.
> It is obvious just watching the games they are struggling in halfcourt sets, an issue that has plagued them on and off over the last three seasons as teams began double-teaming LeBron James.
> A breakdown of the numbers shows the *current reasons.*
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16305777.htm

Possible more Gibson tonight


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

Well I dont want Gibson to get minutes by default (injury) Cant we all just give our different players injuries to onje guy, Marshall. He can have backspasms, bad ankle, broken fingers, something lol...

I hope Hughes can go tonight, but maybe this skid is what the doctor ordered, I think in the next few games we will either see us go back to Zydrunas like we used too and pound it inside, or maybe go out and try to outrun teams with certain lineups. 

Wiz-Suns game was so fun to watch last night :-(


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

Again how awesome would be to watch Lebron in a high octane offense: he is made for that game with his speed, jumping, and passing?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*



Pioneer10 said:


> Skip Bayless is a moron: Lebron is the last of the problems for the Cavaliers. He's the idiot who two years ago was all over James for not "leading" the Cavs to playoffs with Mcinnis and Silas and then he conspicously shutup till game 7 of the Pistons series to rip lebron again.


Bayless is the worst analyst/journalist in all of mainstream sports media.

Hearing him talk on Cold Pizza, you get the feeling that even he can't believe what he's saying. Woody Paige of all people looks like the voice of reason next to him.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

I could not get the issue " Memo to the Cavs " Can you guys explain it to me?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*



> The right ankle that kept Larry Hughes out of action for 10 consecutive games is not 100 percent and Hughes has asked coach Mike Brown to limit his minutes.
> "I'm going to try to take it back a little," Hughes said. "It's not getting any worse but it's not moving as fast as I want it to move, so I'll play less minutes and rest it more during off days and get it to where I can be myself."
> <script language="JavaScript1.1" src="http://ads.cleveland.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_jx.ads/www.cleveland.com/xml/story/s4/s4cav/@StoryAd"><table width="420" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0"> <tbody><tr valign="bottom"> <td width="383"> Advertisement
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/116695362429410.xml&coll=2

Well we can at least hope this creampuff version of Larry will disappear IF he ever gets healthy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

That's the thing, he's never 100% healthy. Once the ankle heals, it will be something else. I've lost all faith in Hughes, at this point I just want him to string together a good month or two so his trade value goes up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

Any little shred of credibility that Skip Bayless had went out the door when he ripped the wrong Eddie Johnson for sexual assault. What a ****ing moron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

R ankle is getting better and guess what we were all right when we mentioned in game threads taht Hughes wasn't even trying to dunk:



> Larry Hughes threw down a two-handed, fast-break slam dunk in traffic with four minutes to play Wednesday -- a key play as the Cavs held off the Celtics. Perhaps just as important, it proved to Hughes that his right ankle is getting more stable. It was the first time he dunked since spraining his ankle Nov. 15.
> ``I haven't dunked since I've been back, not even in practice,'' Hughes said. ``My foot is feeling stronger and I figured I could get up there. I knew I needed to dunk that or it would've gotten blocked.''
> Hughes basically has been playing on one leg since missing 10 games with the injury.
> He has been limited to mostly jump shots on offense but says the spring in his legs is starting to come back.
> ``Sometimes (the ankle) will stiffen up at the start of games,'' said Hughes, who has been using a foam wedge to extend and keep the ankle loose on the bench. ``It is getting better.''


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16389289.htm


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

I've sprained my ancle in basketball before, to where it becomes a melon and black/blue/purple from top of the ancle to my toes. And I dont remember it taking a month and a half to get my 'spring back' he really must have done something bad, or suffers from 'pussitis'


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*



Wesley for Retirement said:


> I've sprained my ancle in basketball before, to where it becomes a melon and black/blue/purple from top of the ancle to my toes. And I dont remember it taking a month and a half to get my 'spring back' he really must have done something bad, or suffers from 'pussitis'


The worst injury I've ever had was a severe ankle sprain from basketball. It took me at least this long to recover from it. At least.

I was in New York at the time, and stupidly I didn't go to the doctor for a day and a half because I didn't realize how bad it was, so that may have also contributed. 

But I just remember that it took *forever* to heal. Maybe Larry has it similar. I've criticized him for not playing aggressively before, but it's hard for me to criticize him for taking a long time to recover from the ankle sprain since the exact same thing happened with me. 

Of course, I also don't have a world class medical staff and the Cleveland Clinic to help me heal at a ridiculous pace, either.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

High Ankle Sprains are notorious long healers versus the low ankle sprains. Then again after spraining my right ankle twice playing ball it's not ever gotten back to where I'd like it to be. I still drive better to my left then right though and that means pushing off the right ankle


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

Hughes just seems to be a slow healer. At least his finger hasn't been re-injured, he can play through mild ankle pain.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Glass hurt again and other concerns?*

BW defends Hughes:



> Last week Larry Hughes was a little offended when some fans at Quicken Loans Arena booed him after some lackluster play in the first half against the San Antonio Spurs.
> Hughes ended up scoring 13 points in the fourth quarter to help the Cavaliers manage a come-from-behind win and all was forgotten. Certainly fans have the right to boo, and it is understandable that any player getting booed at home, regardless of whether it is due, will be sensitive about it.
> But that moment highlighted an apparent issue within the Cavs' fanbase. Based on feedback to this reporter, a peek at message boards and listening to sportstalk radio, some fans have failed to embrace Hughes because he's been injury prone. Well, he has been. But he doesn't seem to be getting a lot of credit for how he's tried to play through the injuries.
> * Last year he played through finger pain for two months and then rushed back after surgery. This year he returned as fast as he could from a high ankle sprain and played on one leg for about a month.*
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16408723.htm


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Hughes' right leg has been feeling better, but perhaps that's because his left leg is working overtime. Hughes missed the game with tendinitis in his left quad. The Cavs speculate that it developed as he perhaps favored his left leg coming back from a right-ankle sprain. He's being listed by the team as day-to-day.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16459019.htm

Figured as much: overuse/compensation injury


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hughes is made out of paper mache. Good grief.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16459019.htm
> 
> Figured as much: overuse/compensation injury


Day-to-Day = 2 weeks for Hughes, minimum


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> -Larry Hughes has been getting his left leg treated for this tendinitis for more than a week. It has been getting worse and his ankle still isn't 100 percent, either. He landed hard on it in Sacramento and grimaced all the way back down the floor. He's been playing pretty well, but it is prudent to expect he won't have his legs at full strength for quite some time. This is what life is going to be like with Hughes, he's always going to be dealing with injuries, just look at his resume. Stop sending me e-mails complaining about it and prepare to deal with it.


Pretty fun blog entry see below:
http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/



> --Every now and then stuff happens on the road that makes you pause, **** your head and give a weird look to no one in particular in the distance (picture Jim Halbert from_ The Office_ if you will), and then move on. About 10 days ago in Milwaukee I was walking down the hallway of my hotel when I heard a scream come from a door I was walking by: "Ahhhh, don't bite my leg." Okey dokey. Friday as I was bugging out of my Phoenix hotel I passed an open door near the elevator and saw the maid making out in the doorway with a guy I believed to be a guest. In the awkward 90 seconds that followed as I was waiting for the elevator I half expected to hear some bad 70s music start playing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> `Larry Hughes'' and ``precaution'' are being used again in sentences by the Cavaliers, which calls for another word commonly used in this space: ``reality.'' In reality, this is probably just the way it is going to be for the Cavs in Hughes' tenure. He's a quality player, one who has no doubt lifted the Cavs' play when he's been on the court during the past season and a half, but his body is simply fragile. He's going to break bones and tweak joints at a high rate, the results of a 6-foot-5, 180-pound guy playing in such a physically demanding game. His resume is chock full of these injuries.
> Therefore, the Cavs simply have to be prepared for him to miss games at any time.
> Now it is tendinitis in his left leg, just above his kneecap. Doctors who examined him in California believe Hughes agitated some tissue by putting undue strain on that leg since he sprained his right ankle in November. Hughes has been putting most of his weight on his left side when he lands. Several times when he's landed hard on his right ankle in recent games, he's come up briefly limping and wincing. He's still battling the ankle and might be for weeks to come.
> Hughes said his left leg has been bothering him for about two weeks now. He's been getting treatment from the training staff, but it hadn't improved. He said it started ``to bite'' Thursday night in Phoenix and has gotten to the point where he has to rest. He will have had four days off when the Cavs play in Seattle on Tuesday, but it didn't sound like he was too optimistic about playing in that game.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/16461474.htm


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just think it's hilarious that we have an "Official Hughes injury thread".

Well, kinda hilarious anyway.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ferry not resigning Flip is looking to be a disaster. A player like him is almost as important as our PG needs since Hughes misses so many games. 

I don't mind a Snow/Boobie backcourt but Brown isn't playing him, Ferry needs to make a move.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> , Ferry needs to make a move.


...for Corey Maggette maybe? At this point (if I were D. Ferry) I'd try and trade Hughes as hard as possible, so long what we get in return is a SG of equal (or close) value. I doubt the Clips would want Hughes though...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is the thing with Hughes. I really want to like him: I like how he plays defense (always rotates never lazy), will hit the open guy when he has the ball, love when he is on that he actually has a good midrange game and unlike others I admire the guy for willing to play with injuries. I don't think he's soft at all, he's simply fragile. He tried last year to play with a finger that needed two surgeries and after his brother died. The same high ankle sprain that Larry knocked AV back what 3 months last year? 

But we just never see the good Larry with all the freakin injuries, last year he couldn't handle the ball well so he blew a lot of layups. This year he can't jump so he doing the same. Frustrating


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> ...for Corey Maggette maybe? At this point (if I were D. Ferry) I'd try and trade Hughes as hard as possible, so long what we get in return is a SG of equal (or close) value. I doubt the Clips would want Hughes though...


Maggette is a duke alum also like Ferry...i'm all for bringing him here but i'm not sure we have the pieces. They would demand AV for sure


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

And would you give up AV...? I'd look at hard at it. IMO, Maggette would be a great player in this system...more so than Mr. Glass (who has just been upgraded to Mister Paper Mache, courtesy of HKF).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No way I give up AV for Maggette. Maggette is as injury prone as Hughes, will act pissy if his minutes decrease, and with AV gone that means more Marshall.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes listed as probable for the Seattle game...everyone cross their fingers cause I don't think we win if he can't play. 

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/probable_starters.html


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If it's tendinitis I'd maybe want him to take a few games off. Those type of injuries only get better with rest and it will also give time for his r ankle to continue to get stronger


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> After missing Saturday's game with tendinitis in his left quadriceps, Larry Hughes said several days of treatment and rest have helped. He was able to take part in Cavs practice Monday at the University of Washington, and he's hoping the leg will allow him to play against the Sonics tonight.
> ``The pain and soreness has calmed down a lot. I've gone through this before and I knew what I needed to do,'' Hughes said. ``I'm optimistic about playing. If they say it is OK, I will play.''
> Brown said he'll wait for the team trainer's report before tonight's game to make a decision about Hughes. The Cavs are concerned about playing him before he can handle it, a precaution they will always take with the injury-prone Hughes.
> ``I don't want to rush him back,'' Brown said. ``I have to make sure he's feeling right or the doctors say he's right before I let him back out on the floor.''


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16469997.htm


----------

